# OFFICER CARRIER AND HIGHER EDUCATION



## LOCHNESS (6 Nov 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have a question, wich is crucial for me, but may not be so for everybody.
You one of the most difficult things in this life is to make a choice between two or more options.
Considering recruitement in the army i already made my choice: Aie force, aero controle or logistics, electronics.
The fact is that now, i am dooing a master degree ( beginning) in finance wich maybe can open good doors as well.
So what to do, army first ( maybe logistics) and then finish a master degree in finance, or the opposite.
To make any choice, i have to consider my preferences and personal profile,
     I am very rigourous with myself  ( army ...)
    love maths, science and technology ( would continue to PHD if possible)
    love finance, management.
    

I also noticed, in linkedin prifiles, many military officers who turned their careers to manahers, financial managers, project managers, IT ,...why ?
specially after atempting higher grades ( captain, major,...)


If someone could help, i will appreciate.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2013)

LOCHNESS said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have a question, wich is crucial for me, but may not be so for everybody.
> You one of the most difficult things in this life is to make a choice between two or more options.
> ...


1)  Spell check can be your friend - not just here online, but in life.
2)  The search function can be your friend - not just here online, but in life.  One freebie here for you.
3)  Try both.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2013)

Something is rotten in the State of Denmark.


----------



## Loachman (6 Nov 2013)

I wish that I had one of these Officer Carriers.

Life would be much less strenuous.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I wish that I had one of these Officer Carriers.
> 
> Life would be much less strenuous.


Something like this, then?


----------



## Loachman (6 Nov 2013)

Close.

It needs a sunshade and a beer fridge.

And a couple of maidens to serve the beer.

And wireless internet.


----------



## Mudshuvel (6 Nov 2013)

... should have went Officer... perfect way to VR to being a manaher...


----------



## ArmyRick (6 Nov 2013)

Officer Carrier? I do believe you had meant something along the lines of officer career? Woops.

I had something else but decided to change it. Less offensive to some.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (6 Nov 2013)

If that post was written in crayon on purple bristol board with 'Hello Kitty' stickers, it would have looked absolutely perfect.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> If that post was written in crayon on purple bristol board with 'Hello Kitty' stickers, it would have looked absolutely perfect.



Some days you are just too polite.


----------



## brihard (6 Nov 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> If that post was written in crayon on purple bristol board with 'Hello Kitty' stickers, it would have looked absolutely perfect.


m

I laughed audibly in real life. Well played.


----------



## JorgSlice (6 Nov 2013)

Isn't that what the real designation of the CTS ruck is?

"CTS, Large, Carrier, Officer, Temperate Woodland"

No wonder it's so big

 ;D


----------



## Pusser (7 Nov 2013)

LOCHNESS said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have a question, wich is crucial for me, but may not be so for everybody.
> You one of the most difficult things in this life is to make a choice between two or more options.
> ...



This is the writing of someone "dooing: a master's degree?  :facepalm:


----------



## Emilio (7 Nov 2013)

I suspect *(or hope)* the OPs first language isn't english.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> I suspect *(or hope)* the OPs first language isn't english.



Well.  Sadly, it has been witnessed on this site over the past few years, many posters claiming to have university Degrees, Undergraduate and Graduate students, have been functionally illiterate.  It also seemed to me that many were from the U of T, which now gives me a distinct bias against that institution, backed up, of course, from other sources as well.   

This is not a new problem with the education system.  It is quite old, but seeming to be getting worse.  In the '70's studies were finding many university graduates functionally illiterate.  I would say that those graduates would be considered quite literate compared to what we are witnessing today.  Sad that we are degenerating in such a manner.  It makes one wonder what the future really has in store for us if this continues.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It makes one wonder what the future really has in store for us if *as* this continues.



The _documentary_.......





Sadly, I don't think that this trend's continuation is in doubt; to turn things around would require: a) honest assessment of students, which would lead to b) some hurt feelings.  Several groups have vested interests that keep both things from happening.


I believe it's inevitable that we will be ruled by those cultures which insist that their people actually learn and have competencies (which includes accepting that some will fail)

.........oh, and the machines  (dude, autocorrect _says_ it's spelled that way -- I still don't know what to do with that whole _choice thingee_ about there/their/they're...  ??? ); yep, the machines will rule.


----------



## Pusser (8 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well.  Sadly, it has been witnessed on this site over the past few years, many posters claiming to have university Degrees, Undergraduate and Graduate students, have been functionally illiterate.  It also seemed to me that many were from the U of T, which now gives me a distinct bias against that institution, backed up, of course, from other sources as well.
> 
> This is not a new problem with the education system.  It is quite old, but seeming to be getting worse.  In the '70's studies were finding many university graduates functionally illiterate.  I would say that those graduates would be considered quite literate compared to what we are witnessing today.  Sad that we are degenerating in such a manner.  It makes one wonder what the future really has in store for us if this continues.



When I attended U of T, you had to pass an English test in order to obtain a degree.  You normally wrote the test before starting your first year.  If you didn't pass, you could try the test again or successfully complete a NON-CREDIT English course in order to meet the requirement.  The bottom line was that if you didn't meet the English requirement by the time you completed your studies, you could not be admitted to your degree.  Full stop.

To me, it was a fairly routine and inconsequential experience.  I showed up for the test, spent about an hour (or was it two?) writing an essay on something, the subject of which was not important, and walked out.  A few weeks later, I received a letter telling me that I had met the requirement and that was that.  I remember being surprised, however, with the number of my classmates who only received a conditional pass or who failed it altogether and had to re-write it.  I had assumed the requirement was more aimed at students for whom English was a second language.  Sadly, this was not always the case.  In fact, my father (who taught English at another university for 25 years) often pointed out that out of all his  students, the best writers were often the non-native speakers of English.

The root of the problem I fear is that our education system no longer seems to feel that learning English properly is important.  I was lucky in that I was able to gain much of my knowledge through osmosis (my father the English professor, author and playwright) and from my Grade 7 *English* (she refused to call it "Language Arts") teacher who stood at the front of the class with a yardstick in hand and insisted that we learn proper English Grammar.  Most of my classmates hated her then , but many of us are now forever grateful for what she taught us.


----------



## LOCHNESS (25 Nov 2013)

OFFICER CAREER AND HIGHER EDUCATION  only for those who loves their so lovely english language !
Hi everybody,

I have a question, which is crucial for me, but may not be so for everybody.
You one of the most difficult things in this life is to make a choice between two or more options.
Considering recruitment in the army i already made my choice: Air force, aero control or logistics, electronics.
The fact is that now, i am doing a master degree (beginning) in finance which maybe can open good doors as well.
So what to do, army first (maybe logistics) and then finish a master degree in finance, or the opposite.
To make any choice, i have to consider my preferences and personal profile,
     I am very rigorous with myself (army ...)
    love maths, science and technology ( would continue to PHD if possible)
    love finance, management.
    

I also noticed, in linkedin profiles, many military officers who turned their careers to managers, financial managers, project managers, IT ,...why ?
specially after attempting higher grades ( captain, major,...)


If someone could help, NOT MAKE REMARKS ON MY ENGLISH LEVEL, AS HERE IS ABOUT RECRIUITING !


----------



## Remius (25 Nov 2013)

Post removed due to me not using the quote function properly...curses!

Basically see post below.  If French is your first language.  If English is your first language, you are going to have issues. 

Also, as mentioned, the spell check function also helps.


----------



## CombatMacguyver (25 Nov 2013)

LOCHNESS said:
			
		

> OFFICER CAREER AND HIGHER EDUCATION  only for those who loves their so lovely english language !
> 
> If someone could help, NOT MAKE REMARKS ON MY ENGLISH LEVEL, AS HERE IS ABOUT RECRIUITING !



Vous pouvez faire votre post en francais, il y a beacoup de gars qui comprennent au moins d'un peu.
Je m'en supposant français a cause de votre phrase structre


----------



## Bluebulldog (25 Nov 2013)

I used to be very rigorous with myself when I was young, but had to discontinue as I was chafing....


----------

